# Linder Sportsman 400 auf der Ostsee



## inrisse (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo habe mal ne frage Linder Sportsman auf der Ostsee geht das

   Gruß Ingolf


----------



## knaacki2000 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Linder Sportsman 400 auf der Ostsee*

Hallo,

bin mit meinem Linder 400 Sportsman & 15 PS AB des Öfteren und etliche Jahre auf der Ostsee (Fehmarn, Als, Langeland) unterwegs gewesen. Geht problemlos bis Windstärke 3-4.

Das Boot liegt sehr gut im Wasser und bringt mit 15 PS AB und 2 Mann noch ca. 20 Knoten bei ruhigen Bedingungen.

Mehr als 4 Bft. würde ich allerdings dem Boot nicht zutrauen.


----------



## steve71 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Linder Sportsman 400 auf der Ostsee*

Das Linder Sportsman 400 hat eine D-Klassifizierung und ist damit für offiziell BINNENGEWÄSSER zugelassen.


----------



## volkerm (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Linder Sportsman 400 auf der Ostsee*

Nö, C. Man ist mit dem Boot jedoch windseitig schon ziemlich eingeschränkt. Darum habe ich es wieder verkauft.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Linder Sportsman 400 auf der Ostsee*



volkerma schrieb:


> Nö, C. Man ist mit dem Boot jedoch windseitig schon ziemlich eingeschränkt. Darum habe ich es wieder verkauft.


 

Vielleicht hat sich da was geändert, aktuell ist das mit "D" zugelassen und ab 10 Ps sollte es nur mit Steuerpult betrieben werden..... Allerdings gibt es da unterschiedliche Aussagen für einige Baujahre zu, da sollte man sich also für das aktuelle Boot die Zulassung bestätigen lassen

Bei mir würden da alle Alarmglocken angehen....

Zumindest wäre es mit einer "D-Zulassung" auf der Ostsee ein Problem mit der Versicherung.

http://www.gruendl.de/linder-400-sportsman.html



> SpezifikationenLänge über alles:4,01 mBreite:1,64 mGewicht:125 kgFreibordhöhe:0,47 mInnenhöhe:0,60 mRumpftiefe:0,63 mmax. Motorisierung:Wichtig! 20 PS (14,7 kW) Motor nur in Verbindung mit dem Steuerpult nutzen.
> Ohne Steuerpult: 10PS / 7,4 kW Schaftlänge:LangPersonenanzahl:4Rumpfstärke:1,8 mmKategorie


----------



## volkerm (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Linder Sportsman 400 auf der Ostsee*

Meins hatte C und ausgeschäumte Sitzbänke, max. 15PS mit Steuerstand, 10 Pinne. Älteres Modelljahr.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Linder Sportsman 400 auf der Ostsee*



volkerma schrieb:


> Meins hatte C und ausgeschäumte Sitzbänke, max. 15PS mit Steuerstand, 10 Pinne. Älteres Modelljahr.


 
Deswegen immer gucken, welches Modell man hat und im Zweifel den Hersteller kontaktieren. Da gibt es immer schnell mal bauliche Veränderungen, die eben Folgen haben.

Mein Boot war früher auch bis 60 PS zugelassen, jetzt nur noch 30 PS Maximalmotorisierung.

Und Versicherungen freuen sich, wenn man jahrelang bezahlt hat und die im Schadensfall nicht haften müssen. Leidtragender ist man dann selbst und im Zweifel bringt man sich auch noch selbst in Gefahr.


----------



## allegoric (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Linder Sportsman 400 auf der Ostsee*

Da sind die ja vielleicht eine Alternative 

http://www.megalodon-boote.com/Bootstypen_14M.htm


----------

